# Alien Baby - AL85 Kit



## Nailedit77 (5/1/17)

The Smok Alien Baby-AL85 Kit, consists of AL85 mod and TFV8 Baby tank. It features with delicate design, smooth streamline and integrated functional buttons. You would enjoy thoughtful experience and innovative design from SMOK when its 85W output power combines with Cloud Beast TFV8 Baby tank. Vaping, just enjoy it.

AL85 Mod 
Size: 71*48*27mm
Weight: 120g
Power Range: 1-85w
Voltage Range: 0.35v-8.0v
Resistance Range: 0.10Ω-3.00Ω（VW mode)/0.060Ω-3.00Ω（TC mode)
Temerature Range: 200-600°F/100-315℃ 

TFV8 Baby Tank 
Size: 22*52mm
Capacity: 3ml
Thread: 510

*Smok Alien Baby-AL85 Kit comes with* 
1pc AL85 Mod
1pc TFV8 Baby Tank(3ml)
1pc V8 Baby-Q2 Corre(0.4Ω dual coils)(pre-installed)
1pc V8 Baby-Q2 Corre(0.6Ω dual coils)
1pc USB Charge/Upgrade Cable
1pc User Manual
Spare Parts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (5/1/17)

Just got a mail about this and it looks awesome!
Although very similar to the Pico, basically a modern Pico I'd say!

I really hope it can fit a 25mm atomizer on there, otherwise bleh! This can be a great seller if the price is right. Perhaps it could even replace the Pico kit as "go to" starter kit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ugi (5/1/17)

27mm max for rtas
I need one. When do they land

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (5/1/17)

Ugi said:


> 27mm max for rtas
> I need one. When do they land


I hope so, but does not look like it.

Source though?


----------



## Ugi (5/1/17)

AL85 Mod
Size: 71*48*27mm

27mm is depth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (5/1/17)

Ugi said:


> AL85 Mod
> Size: 71*48*27mm
> 
> 27mm is depth


The battery cap is in the way though. 
I guess we'll have to wait for it to be confirmed. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugi (5/1/17)

@Effjh that is baby beast dimensions
@PsyCLown pico takes 23mm max rtas. From al85 snap looks like a wee tiny 2mm gap. Lol. Have to see when it lands. Let me know when you get yours then I will buy......


----------



## RichJB (5/1/17)

The AL85 comes with a 22mm Baby Beast tank and it looks like there's about 1mm clearance between that and the battery cap. I think it will be the same as the Pico - 23mm maximum tank size. I mean, it's not like Smok would think of doing something original when they can just clone everything including the worst feature of the Pico...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Effjh (5/1/17)

Ugi said:


> @Effjh that is baby beast dimensions



Realised immediately thanks


----------



## blujeenz (5/1/17)

RichJB said:


> I mean, it's not like Smok would think of doing something original when they can just clone everything including the worst feature of the Pico...


Gotta agree there, when they start copying the competitions ideas, they've pretty much lost the plot.

Now if Smok had continued with the Treebox plot and moved onto stab wood which would have been the natural direction of evolution, they would be way ahead of the curve.


----------



## PsyCLown (5/1/17)

@Ugi 23mm, although I personally have never seen a 23mm atty. I have heard you do get them but not very popular. So as good as 22mm.

@blujeenz I do not think the Treebox sold well and this will. Therefore it makes more sense from a business point of view.
These do look a lot better than the Pico though, at least I think so. The big screen, side firing button. Very attractive and sleek.
Not to mention 85W and I personally think the Baby Beast has better flavour than the Melo 3.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (5/1/17)

I like

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## playa4life (31/3/17)

Please comment on the best battery to use with the AL85.
Thanx


----------



## Nailedit77 (31/3/17)

Lg choc


----------



## playa4life (1/4/17)

Thank you.
Can you comment on the LG vs the VTC vs the 30Q?
These were all options suggested by others. Seems like different camps have their own personal preference and will swear by their camp's choice.

Than again. Great site


----------



## daniel craig (1/4/17)

playa4life said:


> Thank you.
> Can you comment on the LG vs the VTC vs the 30Q?
> These were all options suggested by others. Seems like different camps have their own personal preference and will swear by their camp's choice.
> 
> Than again. Great site


You could check the complete review on each cell individually by typing the battery name + mooch on google. With the VTC battery, you get different ones ie. VTC4 VTC5 VTC6 each of these have different specs for example the VTC4 has a lower mah but higher Amp rating then the other ones. 

The LG HG2 is a favourite to many including myself because it's a 3000mah 20A cell which is good enough for regulated devices and you benefit with the longer battery life.

The Samsung 30q if I'm not mistaken, according to Mooch performs similar to the HG2 (Google 'Samsung 30q Mooch') 

I hope this helps you.


----------



## Mr_Puffs (1/4/17)

playa4life said:


> Thank you.
> Can you comment on the LG vs the VTC vs the 30Q?
> These were all options suggested by others. Seems like different camps have their own personal preference and will swear by their camp's choice.
> 
> Than again. Great site


If you are using a battery in a regulated device any 3000mah batt will do. There might be slight differences at the temperature they operate but not such a big difference that it is worth looking at. The big thing you will notice is different mah ratings onviously. On a single batt mech you want as much capacity as you can get. So yeah just get a 30Q or LG Chocolate and you are good to go. When using mechs you will have to start looking more in depth to Amp ratings and operating temperature.


----------



## playa4life (1/4/17)

Seems like I'll go with the LG Choc then.
Last one: The LG Choc is good to vaor up to the device's maximum of 85W?
Browsing from my mobile now so can't find Mooch''s battery sheet.


----------



## Mr_Puffs (1/4/17)

playa4life said:


> Seems like I'll go with the LG Choc then.
> Last one: The LG Choc is good to vaor up to the device's maximum of 85W?
> Browsing from my mobile now so can't find Mooch''s battery sheet.


Don't worry about that graph too much on a regulated device. You will be just fine on whatever wattage the AL85 can put out on a Choc  Pm me when you start getting into mechs if you ever do and then I will completely explain the whats and hows on exactly how a battery handles in a mech compared to a regulated and what info is important on each to look at.


----------



## playa4life (1/4/17)

Been on this site for a few days only and have to say, honestly, this seems like a very helpful community. 
This could very well become my future forum of choice. 

Thanx for all the advice ECSA!


----------



## Mr_Puffs (1/4/17)

playa4life said:


> Been on this site for a few days only and have to say, honestly, this seems like a very helpful community.
> This could very well become my future forum of choice.
> 
> Thanx for all the advice ECSA!


Awesome stuff bud.  There are many experienced oaks here willing to help. If you want to know anything or if you are wondering about something. Don't hesitate to ask.  My speciality is mechs, coil builds and drippers. But can help with other things aswell.


----------



## Mark121m (6/4/17)

Looked at this beast 
Insane 85watt from 1 battery

That limits
Vtc4 - Samsung 25R
Here we come


----------



## shaheedtait (6/4/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaheedtait (6/4/17)

Also looking at getting one of these soon. Nice size and accommodates a 25mm tank as seen in the video above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

